# About to build slave PC



## TheWildToad (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, all. I'm about to pull the trigger on building/buying a slave PC. I wanted to give those of you with expertise an idea of what sample libraries I'll be running (all Kontakt), because I'm thinking 32gb of RAM will be enough along with an i7 4770k. Here goes:

-LASS Full
-Berlin Woodwinds + BWW Expansion A
-Cinebrass Core and Pro
-TrueStrike Percussion
-Omnisphere
-VE Pro (for sending audio from slave to master computer)

Currently, I have a 2010 Macbook Pro that is geared up to the max: 16 gb RAM, a 256gb SSD. I'll be running Logic X on this one. This will be the master computer. I have two monitors and keyboard and mouse and such all connected to master computer.

All the above listed samples, I'd like to put this prospective PC Slave, for which I've budgeted $1,500.00. I have a few other questions about the slave:

-Should I go with LGA 2011 just in case I want/need 64 gb RAM in the future?
-One big SSD or two small SSDs? 
-Windows 7 or Windows 8? I heard 8 can support up to 64 gb RAM if necessary.
-I'm correct in understanding that no sound card is necessary in the slave?
-What's the best kind of ethernet cable for 1gb/sec ethernet? That's how I'll be connecting the two machines.

*This is a slave machine I'd like to last for a few years, so I'm trying to make it somewhat future proof, but not at ridiculous cost.

Thanks for reading and any feedback.

-Toad


----------



## TheWildToad (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh, also, is RAID 0 the standard setup for 2 SSD's in the same slave machine?


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 4, 2014)

TheWildToad @ Thu Apr 03 said:


> -Should I go with LGA 2011 just in case I want/need 64 gb RAM in the future?
> -One big SSD or two small SSDs?
> -Windows 7 or Windows 8? I heard 8 can support up to 64 gb RAM if necessary.
> -I'm correct in understanding that no sound card is necessary in the slave?
> -What's the best kind of ethernet cable for 1gb/sec ethernet? That's how I'll be connecting the two machines.



WildToad, _(I like your nickame, btw. My friends often call me Frog for some reason. Better than_ Mahlon, _I suppose)_


1. Depending how soon you think you might expand your setup, I'd lean more towardsth 2011 socket -- if you're thinking about adding more samples near future.
2. Two 256 GB SSDs will certainly hold what you're wanting to put in now and also give you a nice future.
3. Either 7 pro or 8 pro. Both support 64 GB RAM.
4.Right, no sound card necessary for the slave.
5. Cat 5 or Cat 5e or Cat 6. Whatever is most affordable.

I think you can come in way below $1500, even building a 2011 rig. You didn't say anything about a processor. I'm assuming you may have that already? If you could build it for $800 - $1000, you could spend the remaining budget updating another part of your setup, like building yourself a little DAW or more sample libraries.

Hope that helps,
Mahlon


----------



## TheWildToad (May 6, 2014)

Frog,

I forgot I had posted this and forgot how to to find it, just saw your excellent response, that was really helpful. I ended up going with an i5 that maxes out at 32 gigs of ram because I can't see myself going beyond that usage until maybe a couple of years from now. I ended up spending the money on various plugins/the stock market, (the 2nd idea may not have been as wise, we'll see  Anyways, just getting back to you. Cheers!

-Toad


----------

